# PLANTS!?!?!?!?!?!



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

What kind of plant can I get for my two 55 gal tanks that will just over take the whole damn tank like crazy. I tried 12 amazon swords that ended up dying out. What is your recommendation?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

elodea look really cool.


----------



## druxboyz (Apr 20, 2004)

heard java moss grows like nuts, even with low light. Since your swords died, im assuming you have low lighting. i think some people tie the moss to corks and stick it on the background and let teh moss drape down. sounds cool, i might try it soon if i can find any..

riccia as a carpet for the bottom gravel area looks nice


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

do you have some kind of special substrate for plants?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I suggest you to try some Anubias and also some Hygrophila polysperma....


----------

